# Alcohol after strength training boosts testosterone level



## tsek0s (Dec 6, 2013)

Sometimes, as a scientist, you make a discovery that you wish you hadn't made. If you publish your findings, you know that some people will interpret them wrongly and act irresponsibly. This is what happened to sports scientists at the University of North Texas. They discovered that taking a hefty dose of alcohol after a strength training session leads to a significant rise in testosterone levels. 
The favourite hard drug in many regular sports is ethanol ? the chemical name for the alcohol in beer, wine and spirits. But it's strange that ethanol should be so popular among sportspeople. The endocrinal effects of alcohol are exactly the opposite of what athletes strive for. 
First of all, chronic alcohol intake damages the Leydig cells in the testes, which are the cells that produce testosterone. That's why ethanol lowers testosterone production. [Endocrinology. 1980 Jun;106(6):1880-5.] Studies have shown that alcohol consumption results in an acute drop in men's testosterone levels. [J Pharmacol Exp Ther. 1977 Sep;202(3):676-82.] 
Secondly long-term use of alcohol stimulates enzymes in the liver which convert testosterone into estradiol and also inhibits the manufacture of androgen receptors. [Toxicology. 1990 Jun;62(3):285-95.] In the study we mention here the author refers to alcohol use as "a chemical form of castration". 
Thirdly, research on alcoholics has shown that alcohol boosts the concentration of the transport protein SHBG in the blood. SHBG binds testosterone in such a way that it is no longer active. [Eur J Clin Invest. 1981 Dec;11(6):473-9.] 
The effects of post-training alcohol intake have been well documented. They are negative. If you drink alcohol after doing strength training, your muscles recover less quickly. Might this be because alcohol sabotages the effect of testosterone? We don't know. Not much research has been done on the relationship between strength training, testosterone and alcohol. So the researchers at the University of North Texas decided it was time to do something about this. 
They got eight men aged between 21 and 34, all of whom were experienced in strength training, to do 6 sets of squats with a weight at which they could just manage 10 reps. Ten minutes after completing their last set the men were given on one occasion a placebo and on the other occasion 1.09 g alcohol per kg bodyweight. To give you an idea: thats about 10 g alcohol per drink. 
Just before [Pre], just after [IP] and up to 300 minutes after finishing the workout the researchers measured the testosterone level of their subjects ? and saw that they rose more after they had given the subjects alcohol. 
Click image for larger version









There was no change in concentration of estradiol, cortisol or SHBG in response to alcohol intake. 
This was not such a surprise to the researchers. Animal studies, in which male rats are given alcohol, show that the number of androgen receptors in the type-2 muscle fibres goes down. Strength training can not delay the breakdown of androgen receptors that occurs as a result of drinking alcohol. [Med Sci Sports Exerc. 2005 Nov;37(11):1842-8.] 
Alcohol destroys receptors that testosterone can attach itself to. This is why the concentration of testosterone in the blood rises, the researchers think. 
"Thus, the primary finding of this study, that total and bioavailable testosterone concentrations were elevated acutely after postresistance exercise ethanol ingestion, should be interpreted with care", they write. "If testosterone release is increased, this could be beneficial; however, if muscle uptake is reduced, this could be detrimental to the desired adaptations". 
"Therefore, the findings of in the present study should not be seen by coaches and athletes as evidence that ethanol ingestion after resistance exercise is beneficial to their conditioning program." 
Source: 
Med Sci Sports Exerc. 2013 Sep;45(9):1825-32.


----------



## Christsean (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow! That is good stuff! How easily one could think that it is  beneficial to drink alcohol after working out if they didn't fully research the topic. 

Me personally, I have had a glass of wine from time to time after working out and I noticed a big difference the next morning. I didn't wake up near as tight skinned not did I have the muscle tone I am accustomed to when I get up in the morning.


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 6, 2013)

with research you will find amazing things bro!!!


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 6, 2013)

That is just crazy, who would have thought....


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 6, 2013)

It changes the opinios around the alcohol but that doesnt mean post work we go and get a bottle down haha


----------



## 13bret (Dec 6, 2013)

Im allergic to alcohol, makes me break out into handcuffs. None for me!


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 6, 2013)

I dont like it too


----------



## KelJu (Dec 6, 2013)

Alcohol is great for many things, but there is a huge difference between drinking a glass of whine and having 8 shots of Jagar.


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 6, 2013)

sure you must have a measure on how you use it


----------



## Vision (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes there has been some studies over the years in regards to this,stressing the fact that when one ingests ethanol (just an other name for alcohol) that it can/will increase testosterone bio-availability in SOME USERS ( dont get to excited here boys and girls ).. In these studies both total test and unbound free test, thus the test that is ready and avail in the blood plasma is more bioavail..   Keep in mind, alcohol does cause dehydration,slin spikes.. the list goes on..

Great read none the less, but if im looking for something that is going to help promote free unbound and make it more bioavail, that's when i utilize my staple item in my cycle ( PROVIRON )

Keep in mind here fellows, that the ingestion of alcohol will in fact increase cortisol,a hormone associated with profound catabolic effects,and anti-anabolic state/physiological effects..  
Lets also not ignore the factor here that ethanol ( alcohol ) is/will directly effect protein accretion ( desensitizing protein synthesis) damaging most of all proteins in the body, during and up to several hours later..  ( not an ideal trade off considering the fact that we're try to archive a constant state of being anabolic )..

There is zero studies to indicate that it aids in recovery, yet plenty to show it will in fact hinder none the less..

So fellows, please don't rush to substitute your post or pre workout shake with a bloodymary!     

The only consumption of alcohol in my routine, is through the solutions ba/bb in my injections, or research sups (the carrier)...

Thumbs up on the great read..


----------



## Gibbz (Dec 6, 2013)

Awesome read

-jwgibbons


----------



## Christsean (Dec 6, 2013)

Did somebody say Proviron???? Yes please!!! Vision I believe I have a problem. I don't want to fix it or anything, but I do believe I have a problem. Lol!!!


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 6, 2013)

thanks for the reply vision really apreciated to clear out more the things about this research!!
As for the proviron it never miss from my pillbox!!!Always stocked in!!


----------



## Vision (Dec 6, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Did somebody say Proviron???? Yes please!!! Vision I believe I have a problem. I don't want to fix it or anything, but I do believe I have a problem. Lol!!!



I knew once I had you run this compound that you would never be the same..


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 6, 2013)

Its damn potent you fell it right away!!


----------



## blergs. (Dec 6, 2013)

Thats crazy


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 6, 2013)

it just seems crazy for that we already know!!


----------



## El_Muerto (Dec 15, 2013)

wow that reverse our idea about alcohol but doent mean go and drink and you will get big too!


----------



## AvA182 (Jan 15, 2014)

WOW....CRAZYY... so how much would one recomend after a workout? would it be a glass of wine? beer? vodka?


----------

